# What type is the stereotypical 'tomboy'?



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

What type is the stereotypical 'tomboy'?

I would say ENTP or ESTP. INTP wouldn't be active enough (more a nerdy girl stereotype), and F would be less stereotypically male. P because most tomboys portrayed in fiction don't tend to be the neatest and have a taste for adventure.

Of course this is for fun, but if it's any reference (from wikipedia): "Famous fictional tomboys include the character of "George" (Georgina) in Enid Blyton's series The Famous Five, said by the author to be modeled on herself; the character of George in the Nancy Drew mystery fiction series; Scout Finch in Harper Lee's novel To Kill a Mockingbird; Katniss Everdeen in Suzanne Collins' The Hunger Games trilogy, Arya Stark in George R. R. Martin's A Song of Ice and Fire fantasy novel series, and Lyra Belacqua in Philip Pullman's His Dark Materials trilogy."


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

ENTPs, ESTPs and ISTPs are my guesses.
ESFP and ISFP as well, maybe. Fi can be confused with Ti sometimes.


----------



## Kate Bishop (Feb 6, 2015)

Agree with ENTP ESTP and ISTP. I was also quite tomboyish when I was younger, but INTP does fit the "nerdy" stereotype more (maybe ENTP, too). Se and Ti seem to be the "tomboy functions", which makes sense, because Se like adventure and Ti is probably more likely to not care about appearance and users of both (xSTP) tend to be practical and everything.


----------



## maiohmy (Jun 25, 2014)

xSTP's


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

ESTP is the girl most likely to wrestle in the mud with you. Nearly every STP woman I know, is "one of the guys" in a sense. That applies a little more loosely to SP, but STP in particular. Madonna is good example of this. ESTP is a more gritty than ENTP.


----------



## Maye (Feb 15, 2015)

INTPs, I think.


----------



## bmuddy120 (Dec 2, 2017)

ESTP, ISTP, and NTPs are about right

SFPs and NFPs as well.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Definitely xSTPs along with ENTPs, and types with a strong Fi drive for individuality and non-conformity like ISFPs (Avril Lavigne).



INTP girls, while they are unconventional, do fit more into the category of nerds, bookworms and science whiz-kids from a stereotypical perspective.


----------

